# Breeds Similar to Boxers?



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I should start by saying that this whole train of thought is just me in the very early planning stage. In the future, I would love to be involved in showing and breeding, even if it's only me and one dog (I don't think I could handle having a dozen adult dogs like some breeders can). This won't be happening in the next five, or probably even ten years, so you don't need to lecture me or anything. I just want to get as much information as I can, as early as I can.

Boxers are really my heart breed. My SO owns two, and my family was considering getting one for a long time before Bear came into our lives. I've met and known many in my lifetime, and I don't think I've ever met one who I didn't immediately fall in love with. They're so smart, so loving, and probably most importantly, so _fun_. It's impossible not to have a smile on your face when a Boxer is in the room, they're just always doing something goofy and silly and having a great time. They're just my definition of a perfect dog.

However, for a plethora of reasons I won't get into here, I do not wish to get into showing/breeding Boxers in the foreseeable future. When some things change, possibly, but for now, we'll be sticking to rescue boys. So what I'm looking for is a breed that is similar to a Boxer in the ways described above - smart (which I know is not the same as and often the exact opposite of trainable, so don't worry about that), loving (I'm not really much of an "independent" dog person), and again, most importantly, fun. I have no patience for super-serious or super-mellow dogs. Things like size and coat type aren't really important, I'll look into that kind of stuff when I read about the breed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

There are a ton of boxers in rescue where I am and a ton more boxer mixes. If you are looking for a dog like a boxer that is available as a rescue dog, what is stopping you from getting a boxer? If your local shelter doesn't tend to get boxers in very often, some breed rescues will transport or you can make a little weekend vacation road-trip to a breed specific rescue to pick one out.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

We have two rescue Boxers, and we'll ALWAYS have rescue Boxers until they put me in the ground. This is for in the future when I want to be involved in showing. If my intention wasn't the show ring, then even THAT dog would be a rescue.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

So why not get a show quality boxer?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Bullies. And Bull and Terriers.

total goofballs.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I do wonder what the reasons preventing you from showing a boxer are that wouldn't prevent you from showing a similar dog... but if you don't care to share them, then one suggestion is a bully breed like ABPT or a Staffordshire Terrier. They are smart, people loving dogs that tend to be high energy and playful.

Edit: Ha, Zim and I posted the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you should just go to a dog show and watch/meet some different breeds. I had researched German Pinschers a bit online and didn't think I liked them much, but then I went to a show, met a bunch and fell in love with them. I'll probably have one someday. You can do all kinds of research into breed characteristics and whatnot, but there's no substitute for getting out there and actually meeting some breeds. I find a lot of handlers will be very honest about temperament, as well, whereas online many people will talk up their preferred breeds.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll mention it just because you're curious - the main reason I don't want to show Boxers at this point is because I don't personally like cropping/docking, and an undocked tail on a Boxer is severely penalized under the current standard. I didn't mention it because I don't want the thread to to turn into a big pro/anti docking debate and be locked, so let's just leave that at that.

I'll definitely have to look more into the bully breeds. It's funny that you should mention Bull Terriers, because it wasn't so long ago that my SO was trying to convince me that she wants our first non-Boxer dog to be a Bullie so he can be her sidekick. Do they tend to be as DA as some sites let on? I know a lot of it is training/socialization too, but the sites I've read about Bullies basically said they couldn't be around other dogs, at all. That seems like a bit of an overstatement to me, 'cause they say the same thing about APBTs, but I've known several who loved (or were at least tolerant of) other dogs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

TorachiKatashi said:


> I'll definitely have to look more into the bully breeds. It's funny that you should mention Bull Terriers, because it wasn't so long ago that my SO was trying to convince me that she wants our first non-Boxer dog to be a Bullie so he can be her sidekick. Do they tend to be as DA as some sites let on? I know a lot of it is training/socialization too, but the sites I've read about Bullies basically said they couldn't be around other dogs, at all. That seems like a bit of an overstatement to me, 'cause they say the same thing about APBTs, but I've known several who loved (or were at least tolerant of) other dogs.



It varies much as anything else..there are a lot of factors. APBT are..well..my aggressively DA pit gets along with select dogs after a bit of thoughtful training. I wouldnt leave her ALONE with another dog...but she can be around dogs. just not in the happy fun playtime sense..more of a haughty "Im ignoring you" posture. But then a human shows up and suddenly she wants to play with the human AND the dog..Bullies are very much people dogs. 

human attention brings out the showoff in them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9mCi0Cn1d8

more typical bully
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/offbeat/2009/08/19/moos.licked.to.death.cnn

i should also add..though i hope it was apparent from the vids..that being high energy people dogs means that a good chunk of the bully breeds can be a handful..but you've had boxers and seem to be knowledgable in training...you can turn it to your advantage in training easily if you keep up and know what you're doing.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Standard poodles are fun, active, VERY loving (you'll never go to the bathroom alone again), and smart smart smart. Tails are typically docked, and continental show coat is a bitch to upkeep, but you could show in UKC with a full tail and different clips. They're super awesome dogs, play hard and could definitely keep up with a boxer.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Smart, friendly, silly...sounds like a Lab to me. I know a great deal more about Labs than I do about Boxers, but I've met enough to say that their personalities have always struck me as very similar.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I know all about that. My boy Bear is great with little dogs but hates large dogs (he was attacked by our BYB neighbour's incredibly DA and HA Rottie when he was a year old). He's at a point now where he'll tolerate them, more-or-less. He won't go near them and he still gives them the stink eye if we pass one on our walk, but he doesn't lunge and snarl at the end of the leash like he used to, which I'm happy with.



Locke said:


> Standard poodles are fun, active, VERY loving (you'll never go to the bathroom alone again), and smart smart smart. Tails are typically docked, and continental show coat is a bitch to upkeep, but you could show in UKC with a full tail and different clips. They're super awesome dogs, play hard and could definitely keep up with a boxer.


Oh wow... You have no idea how much I'd love that. But my SO has this... Weird random hatred for everything Poodle. I'm not even allowed to ask if we can get one anymore. I love her, but she's strange sometimes. Maybe I should spend the next however many years compiling reasons why we should get one. xD

As far as the bathroom, believe me, my cat already has that covered. Heaven forbid I should go to take a shower without bringing him in with me, he'll sit outside the door and scream the whole time. He doesn't actually want to come in, he'll run away if I open the door. He's just a jerk I think. But that's just part of having a deaf pet, I suppose. He can't hear me, so he always wants to be able to see me.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

What a shame about your SO! Has she ever met a standard poodle in person? I bet they would win her over, although I've met quite a few poodles with crap temperaments unfortunately. If you ever do try to convince her that poodles are awesome dogs, meet with a good breeder or go to an obedience or agility venue. I hate how poodles are perceived so negatively by public  They really are super super dogs.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I love standard poodles, they really do have a great temperament.

And I understand where you are coming from with the docking/cropping, I am not a fan and if I was to choose a breed to get involved with it would not be an altered breed.

American bulldog was the first dog that came to my mind, but there are so many.

Standard poodles are a docked breed are they not? or am I just confused.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Oh wow... You have no idea how much I'd love that. But my SO has this... Weird random hatred for everything Poodle. I'm not even allowed to ask if we can get one anymore. I love her, but she's strange sometimes. Maybe I should spend the next however many years compiling reasons why we should get one. xD


Is it the haircut? Show her one in a German Trim, that's what made me completely revise my opinion of them (looks-wise). If I ever got a Poodle, I'd keep it in that style.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Boston terriers, the ones I know are like mini boxers as far as temperment.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Poodles are docked, but quite a few breeders will leave a natural tail if you ask. The only problem with that is you have to pick your pup when it's only a couple days old. You could import a pup from Europe (they have GORGEOUS lines over there) and they do not dock. I would love a Euro pup...beautiful coats and heads.



Pai said:


> Is it the haircut? Show her one in a German Trim, that's what made me completely revise my opinion of them (looks-wise). If I ever got a Poodle, I'd keep it in that style.


That's Paris! I'm not crazy about the german, but Paris really rocks it.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh man, you're all getting me excited to go out and get a Poodle. I'm really big into Obedience (not currently competing, but I can't wait!) and I've seen so many brilliant Obed. Poodles. I don't think I'd have one for show (the Poodle ring is seriously hardcore), but I'd so love to have one anyways...

I don't think it's the hair, it's more that she's just got this image of a snooty, saucy little ankle biter stuck in her head as soon as she hears the word "Poodle," no matter how much I assure her that Standards (and even any properly trained Mini or Toy) are nothing like that. I think I'll definitely have to drag her off to places to see some Poodles and try to change her mind.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Pai said:


> Is it the haircut? Show her one in a German Trim, that's what made me completely revise my opinion of them (looks-wise). If I ever got a Poodle, I'd keep it in that style.


Do you know which countries/registries allow you to show in the German Trim? Neither the AKC, UKC, or CKC allow the German Trim. They all allow the Puppy, English saddle, and Continental. UKC also allows the Sporting clip, and the AKC allows the Sporting clip for Stud dog & Brood Bitch classes and non-competitive parade of champions.

OP-There's* lots* of breeds that fit into your smart, loving & fun requirements. Here's a few that might interest you Bull Terrier, Curly coat Retriever, Dalmatian, Flat-coat Retriever, German Shorthaired Pointer, Schnauzer, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Pointer, Samoyed, Swedish Vallhund, & Vizsla.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Oh man, you're all getting me excited to go out and get a Poodle. I'm really big into Obedience (not currently competing, but I can't wait!) and I've seen so many brilliant Obed. Poodles. I don't think I'd have one for show (the Poodle ring is seriously hardcore), but I'd so love to have one anyways...
> 
> I don't think it's the hair, it's more that she's just got this image of a snooty, saucy little ankle biter stuck in her head as soon as she hears the word "Poodle," no matter how much I assure her that Standards (and even any properly trained Mini or Toy) are nothing like that. I think I'll definitely have to drag her off to places to see some Poodles and try to change her mind.


could be anything. Im well aware that Poodles arent horrible dogs...i just dont really like their general temperament..and that's not saying its BAD temperament...Ive met many happy, friendly Poodles....however there are certain aspects of their temperament that clash horribly with my own...and honestly..i couldnt tell you specifically what they are...just that sooner or later..if its a Poodle...it starts to get annoying...i wouldnt turn down one in need if i could help it..but i will never own one permanently. 

i guess what im saying is if you really want one...try to approach it more like a question than "NO..you're just being silly, Poodles are great!"....because while of course there are silly reasons to not like a dog...there are also legitimate reasons...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

animalcraker said:


> Do you know which countries/registries allow you to show in the German Trim? Neither the AKC, UKC, or CKC allow the German Trim. They all allow the Puppy, English saddle, and Continental. UKC also allows the Sporting clip, and the AKC allows the Sporting clip for Stud dog & Brood Bitch classes and non-competitive parade of champions.


I know you can't show them that way, I meant that to see them in that trim might remove a lot of the 'froo froo' negative image their g/f has. They're don't HAVE to look all 'creampuff', in other words.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Pai said:


> I know you can't show them that way, I meant that to see them in that trim might remove a lot of the 'froo froo' negative image their g/f has. They're don't HAVE to look all 'creampuff', in other words.


that still looks pretty creampuff imo. if the coat's her issue OP..pitch a puppy sort of cut...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> There's* lots* of breeds that fit into your smart, loving & fun requirements. Here's a few that might interest you Bull Terrier, Curly coat Retriever, Dalmatian, Flat-coat Retriever, German Shorthaired Pointer, Schnauzer, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Pointer, Samoyed, Swedish Vallhund, & Vizsla.


 Hmm, GSPs, Schnauzers, and Vizlak are all commonly docked, and a Schnauzer probably wouldn't win with uncropped ears. Is there a registry that doesn't penalize undocked dogs of those breeds? Like UKC or whatever?


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't believe boxers ears are still cropped over there. Ear cropping has been banned here and in Europe for years. Tail docking is banned here in Australia, but in Europe you can still dock as long as you leave at least 1/3 of the tail.

Personally I think boxers with cropped ears look ridiculous, they are much much cuter with their ears intact. I don't think I have ever seen one with cropped ears irl.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> that still looks pretty creampuff imo. if the coat's her issue OP..pitch a puppy sort of cut...


No trim style is anywhere near as creampuff as the Continental clip, imo.


----------



## BoxerDDog (Sep 22, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, I don't think there is IS a another breed out there that's REALLY similar to the Boxer. Some might come close in ways, but Boxers are just, as I'm sure you know, unique. In the good ways and in the bad. 

Are you completely set on conformation showing/breeding? If not, have you thought about showing and breeding working type (Schutzhund) Boxers? Most, even in this country, are natural eared and still have their tails. The sport is fun and challenging, and many of the participants are in it for the right reason.. the love of the breed. I've met many breeders with working Boxers who are reputable (health testing, breeding for type/conformation and for temperament).


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd go with Cane Corso or APBT.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Willowy said:


> Hmm, GSPs, Schnauzers, and Vizlak are all commonly docked, and a Schnauzer probably wouldn't win with uncropped ears. Is there a registry that doesn't penalize undocked dogs of those breeds? Like UKC or whatever?


Boxers are commonly cropped & docked as well. Is the OP opposed to cropping or docking? The only recomendation requirements I saw were that the dog had to be smart, loving & fun and that the OP wants to get into breeding & showing.



Pai said:


> I know you can't show them that way, I meant that to see them in that trim might remove a lot of the 'froo froo' negative image their g/f has. They're don't HAVE to look all 'creampuff', in other words.


Ahh... I mis-read your post and thought you were telling the OP to show a poodle in the German trim if they aren't keen on the traditional trims. I always like to post photos of Elvira's poodle Algonquin whenever someone says they don't like "froo froo" poodles.









My favorite poodle clip is the ponydoodle


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

animalcraker said:


> My favorite poodle clip is the ponydoodle


OMG, that is too freaking funny. My dog is fully convinced that the small Shetland pony is a funny looking dog, I wonder if the horses would be equally as confused by the ponydoodle


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree on the Boston Terriers in a way. They seem to be a smaller version of the Boxer from the few I've met. I dogsit frequently for 2 Boxers and met a few Boston's at the dog park and they seem VERY similar, just a smaller package.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I've grown up with boxers my whole life and after owning a frenchie, much prefer them  IMO, the smiles and laughter you get from boxers is multiplied by 20 when you get a frenchie<3


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Boxers are commonly cropped & docked as well. Is the OP opposed to cropping or docking? The only recomendation requirements I saw were that the dog had to be smart, loving & fun and that the OP wants to get into breeding & showing.


Yes, you probably missed that part....it was post #8. That's why Boxers aren't an option  .

I love the Ponydoodle!

I've never met a Frenchie, but I have met a few Bostons, and they seem to be a lot like Boxers. Just miniature.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

So I mentioned to my SO about the Poodles. Her answer was a resounding no. I'm not really shocked. xD

I asked her why, and all I could get out of her is, "They're useless and shouldn't exist." In other words, she's just weird.

She's all excited over Bull Terriers, though. Does anyone know if there's much of a difference between the Standards and Miniatures other than size?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

TorachiKatashi said:


> So I mentioned to my SO about the Poodles. Her answer was a resounding no. I'm not really shocked. xD
> 
> I asked her why, and all I could get out of her is, "They're useless and shouldn't exist." In other words, she's just weird.
> 
> She's all excited over Bull Terriers, though. Does anyone know if there's much of a difference between the Standards and Miniatures other than size?


I've heard they're crazy amounts of dog, regardless of the size. Jane Killion has Bull Terriers, and she wrote my favorite general training book ever: When Pigs Fly: Training Success with Impossible Dogs. I love the heck out of that book.


----------



## loveourbullies (Jun 29, 2011)

Woah...late post. If you're still looking, Blue Heelers are smart and energetic. And I do mean smart-we had one that opened the gate and let herself out into the street to wait for my dad to get home. And made me go to bed at 9 sharp! But beware-if they don't have a job of some sort, they can destroy your home.


----------

